# Storage in Kingston



## Sunnyns (18 May 2013)

So I'm off to Kingston and I want to buy a bike to get around since I don't have a car.  I'm wondering does anyone know if there is storage for the winter somewhere?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Retired AF Guy (19 May 2013)

How much space are you looking at?


----------



## MikeL (19 May 2013)

I'm assuming you are going to Kingston for a course?

From what I remember(from QL3 in 2006) there is a basement in the barracks(B6/7) that students can store extra things in.  I think you just need to see the Duty NCO(?) or course staff(?) for the key to access it.


----------



## Sunnyns (19 May 2013)

I'm in B6 waiting for the ATIS course, I'll talk to the course staff about it.  I'm just looking for enough room to store a bike late fall.

Thanks guys!


----------

